# Throttled on a regular



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I got throttled or algo'ed on a regular today. This guy likes to take multiple individual rides in succession. I took him A to B. Ride ends and he does his business and orders a new ride B to C. He finishes up and wants to now to go C to A. He is sitting in my back seat and "Bruce" gets the ping. WTF? He tries it again and yet again and every time it goes to Bruce. I told him don't worry I will take him home for free if he wants, as it's on my route home anyway. He immediately agrees and says he will pay cash which he does. Algorithm is ****ing with me.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

I tell the pass to step about 10-15 yards away from my vehicle to order the ride...it has worked every time....if done inside my vehicle someone else gets the ping...on Uber at least


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I am surprised you have been driving for a while and are just coming across this. This has been this way for years. Best to be down the road than together. Also, even still these companies don't like to keep matching the same driver and pax. They are paranoid you will take them as a cash private customer. (which was common back in the day, not so much now).


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> I got throttled or algo'ed on a regular today. This guy likes to take multiple individual rides in succession. I took him A to B. Ride ends and he does his business and orders a new ride B to C. He finishes up and wants to now to go C to A. He is sitting in my back seat and "Bruce" gets the ping. WTF? He tries it again and yet again and every time it goes to Bruce. I told him don't worry I will take him home for free if he wants, as it's on my route home anyway. He immediately agrees and says he will pay cash which he does. Algorithm is @@@@ing with me.


&#128514; you just figured out that the algorithm ****s everyone.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> I got throttled or algo'ed on a regular today. This guy likes to take multiple individual rides in succession. I took him A to B. Ride ends and he does his business and orders a new ride B to C. He finishes up and wants to now to go C to A. He is sitting in my back seat and "Bruce" gets the ping. WTF? He tries it again and yet again and every time it goes to Bruce. I told him don't worry I will take him home for free if he wants, as it's on my route home anyway. He immediately agrees and says he will pay cash which he does. Algorithm is @@@@ing with me.


Too many requests from the same rider, its anti fraud measures, not some devious throttling algorithm.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Too many requests from the same rider, its anti fraud measures, not some devious throttling algorithm.


Just because we don't know that the app isn't out to get us, it doesn't mean it is not. :confusion:


----------



## tbrook01 (Jun 21, 2018)

I did basically the same thing about a year ago with a rider and got suspended for three days. No clue why Uber gives a shit either way.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Bruce was in the algo's queue for the next ride. His hourly income average was low, yours was high, so to even out the pay rate for all drivers, the algo assigned the ride to Bruce. You had to be throttled for the common good.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I've done this a couple of times. Even with the Pax in my backseat I got the call.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

When you get to point A don't end the ride. Rider finishes their business have them change the destination to point B. Arrive at point B, don't end the trip. Rider finishes their business have them change the destination to point C. And so on.

Don't forget to stop new requests up front.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

tbrook01 said:


> I did basically the same thing about a year ago with a rider and got suspended for three days. No clue why Uber gives a shit either way.


The rideshare companies want you to take their pax offline and do cash rides. That is the only reasonable explanation.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> I got throttled or algo'ed on a regular today. This guy likes to take multiple individual rides in succession. I took him A to B. Ride ends and he does his business and orders a new ride B to C. He finishes up and wants to now to go C to A. He is sitting in my back seat and "Bruce" gets the ping. WTF? He tries it again and yet again and every time it goes to Bruce. I told him don't worry I will take him home for free if he wants, as it's on my route home anyway. He immediately agrees and says he will pay cash which he does. Algorithm is @@@@ing with me.


⚠ Reads like the Algorithm (or yourself) is setting you up for deactivation.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I used to have a regular. She would text me that she needed a ride, then I'd drive over and she would put in the ride request. We always did the rides through Uber. Worked fine for months. Until one day it didn't. And we could never get matched again. So we did the trips for cash from then on - exactly what Uber didn't want. 

Uber is rolling out a "favorites" option for passengers, so maybe this will no longer be a problem.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> I got throttled or algo'ed on a regular today. This guy likes to take multiple individual rides in succession. I took him A to B. Ride ends and he does his business and orders a new ride B to C. He finishes up and wants to now to go C to A. He is sitting in my back seat and "Bruce" gets the ping. WTF? He tries it again and yet again and every time it goes to Bruce. I told him don't worry I will take him home for free if he wants, as it's on my route home anyway. He immediately agrees and says he will pay cash which he does. Algorithm is @@@@ing with me.


That is considered fraudulent and can be grounds for deactivation.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I can never figure it out with Uber. I had on lady 5 times in the same night on Uber. We started joking with each other that we were each stalking the other. There were plenty of drivers in the area and a couple times I was parked with 3-5 other drivers when I got the request from her.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> I got throttled or algo'ed on a regular today. This guy likes to take multiple individual rides in succession. I took him A to B. Ride ends and he does his business and orders a new ride B to C. He finishes up and wants to now to go C to A. He is sitting in my back seat and "Bruce" gets the ping. WTF? He tries it again and yet again and every time it goes to Bruce. I told him don't worry I will take him home for free if he wants, as it's on my route home anyway. He immediately agrees and says he will pay cash which he does. Algorithm is @@@@ing with me.


you said the magic word. sitting in your back seat.

uber discourages "arranged" rides, so they'll purposely not match a rider to you when both your GPS's are right on top of the other.

the only way you'll get the rider again, is when no other cars are around.

they may also purposely not match you with the same rider you've just given a ride to recently.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Who throttled who here? My guess is you throttled them with ride bonuses. So they throttled your ability to do so LOL after all, Bruce wouldn't order three separate rides. Bruce would add two stops to one ride. Why would Bruce pay 3 service fees?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> I got throttled or algo'ed on a regular today. This guy likes to take multiple individual rides in succession. I took him A to B. Ride ends and he does his business and orders a new ride B to C. He finishes up and wants to now to go C to A. He is sitting in my back seat and "Bruce" gets the ping. WTF? He tries it again and yet again and every time it goes to Bruce. I told him don't worry I will take him home for free if he wants, as it's on my route home anyway. He immediately agrees and says he will pay cash which he does. Algorithm is @@@@ing with me.


Ubers Loss.

" " ALL IS RIGHT WITH THE WORLD"!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> I used to have a regular. She would text me that she needed a ride, then I'd drive over and she would put in the ride request. We always did the rides through Uber. Worked fine for months. Until one day it didn't. And we could never get matched again. So we did the trips for cash from then on - exactly what Uber didn't want.
> 
> Uber is rolling out a "favorites" option for passengers, so maybe this will no longer be a problem.


This has happened to me many times.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Seems like a prime opportunity for cash business. The guy likes you.. you are willing to wait at his stops...


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

Well, if you have been driving long enough, you know why this is possible. 

It does affect my ability to get quick rides during slow hours, so I won't give you the reason why.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Seems like a prime opportunity for cash business. The guy likes you.. you are willing to wait at his stops...


I hear ya, for the occasional ride, yes it's fine, but I really don't want to be doing that as a business.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> I got throttled or algo'ed on a regular today. This guy likes to take multiple individual rides in succession. I took him A to B. Ride ends and he does his business and orders a new ride B to C. He finishes up and wants to now to go C to A. He is sitting in my back seat and "Bruce" gets the ping. WTF? He tries it again and yet again and every time it goes to Bruce. I told him don't worry I will take him home for free if he wants, as it's on my route home anyway. He immediately agrees and says he will pay cash which he does. Algorithm is @@@@ing with me.


It happened to me with one girl I had never driven before trying to cash bad checks. After 3 stops it ended her trip. I knew ride request went to somebody else twice in a row. She canceled both. Got me on try 3. So I don't think it to you


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Getting throttled sucks. 

Greatly out-performed my allowed hourly avg yesterday, paying for it today 🙃


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 604392


I didnt want to start a new thread for my minor complaint, so I just searched "throttled" and found an existing, relevant thread.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I didnt want to start a new thread for my minor complaint, so I just searched "throttled" and found an existing, relevant thread.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> View attachment 604431


He always looks like a predator who has just spotted prey.


----------

